# Alternative word for "Heel"



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, I need help. Lupa has not been a very cooperative puppy these last few weeks, and my trainer is getting on my butt about it. I need help. I just CANNOT get Lupa to keep her eye's on me when in heel. Its like the word "heel" makes her look forward, and I can't seem to break it. Treats only get her attention for the second its still in my hand or if I'm continually feeding her...and she's 15 months, she should be passed that point, at least a little. So I'm thinking about changing the word just to have a chance to start "fresh" and maybe help break the habit. I've thought about using "walk" "look at me" "lets go" but nothings really seeming "right" to me...have you heard any other words for heel that fit a bit better? I leaning to "walk" if I can't think of anything better. 

Strange enough, this is one thing that Ami used to be well known for in our old club...all the trainers used to talk about "the husky with the awesome watch"...and its probably one of the things I've had the hardest time with Lupa. Different dogs, different grooves, what can you do?


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I would see if you can get her to do it without worrying about words for now.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Your dog should only hear the command word for "heeling" when it is heeling perfectly.

If you use this command word before the dog is dead on, in other words, if you start telling her "heel" when she is NOT heeling, the behavior will deteriorate as you are telling her multiple things that are WRONG.

My dogs never hear their command word for this behavior until they are doing it religiously and perfectly, in position, with perfect attention. THIS is when I tell them the name of this behavior.

If I were you I would work on perfecting your behavior and then worry later about putting it on a verbal command.

Some alternative words:

Strut
Fusse (foose)
March


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks RR...you are always a wealth of knowledge. In the mean time, what should it look like when I set up for her to go in heel...what do I say to get her there? 

I like "march". It comes off at a higher "happier" pitch compared to "walk" when I say it....(pmsl, I'm walking myself around the room practicing by myself).


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

All my heelwork is based on attention in heel position. I spend a LOT of time just rewarding puppies for being at my left side and looking at me. I use the word "place" for heel position. I teach the puppy very early to target my left palm. Once they can do this, it is simple to lead them into proper heel position and a good sit. Mark and reward.

Again, you can't use the word to cue the behavior until you HAVE the behavior.

Don't hold food in your left hand. Always reward with food from either your right hand, or food that is on a table or other easy to reach place for you. THis keeps the dog from being dependent on your holding a reward in your hand. It is very hard to fade a food lure if you use it for more than 3-4 reps.

I will see if I can get a clip sometime of Gracie. She is at a beginning level for sure, but she is learning about heel position, and is taking a few steps with attention in heel position now.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

In my house, heel means walk by my side and don't be a butt. However, "Close" means stare at my face and give me fancy footwork.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Okay, I need help. Lupa has not been a very cooperative puppy these last few weeks, and my trainer is getting on my butt about it. I need help. I just CANNOT get Lupa to keep her eye's on me when in heel. Its like the word "heel" makes her look forward, and I can't seem to break it. Treats only get her attention for the second its still in my hand or if I'm continually feeding her...and she's 15 months, she should be passed that point, at least a little. So I'm thinking about changing the word just to have a chance to start "fresh" and maybe help break the habit. I've thought about using "walk" "look at me" "lets go" but nothings really seeming "right" to me...have you heard any other words for heel that fit a bit better? I leaning to "walk" if I can't think of anything better.
> 
> Strange enough, this is one thing that Ami used to be well known for in our old club...all the trainers used to talk about "the husky with the awesome watch"...and its probably one of the things I've had the hardest time with Lupa. Different dogs, different grooves, what can you do?


I agree with RR. What are you hoping to use as a focal point? (Hand, face, etc?) Have you considered marking the eye contact?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

For most of the dogs that I work with that have learned to ignore heel because it may not have been implimented properly so now the dog just associates the word with confusion. First thing to consider changing is your key word. I suggest "here" or "with me". "Here" OR "with me" can be taught with a good treat tucked behind your middle finger hidden in your hand while pointing to the ground (with your index finger) and tap your thigh to lure the dog into position and walk. Incorporte many turns to keep the dog focused on you. Each time you change direction cue the dog with "Here" (or with me) and the thigh tap to encourage him to stay with you. After about 100 feet and 6 or 7 turns later I give the dog the threat , unless I see he needs more reinforcement before that distance is reached, but we do not stop walking when we treat, keep him moving. You can usually do a good 5 or 6 sets of this in a 10 minute training session (we also incorporate a good game of pickle int he middle to reinforce recall as a good accompanying exercise for this session). Keep it short and keep it interesting with the dog wanting more when you end it.


----------

